
Ask HN: Has anyone else had perceived legitimacy problems using a .io domain? - grepthisab
I purchased an .io domain that I have been migrating to. Works great in all respects, except I deal with some older potential customers, or people on the phone, and they often express skepticism. This is especially true with Paypal transactions, and I occasionally have to give the person sending me money my gmail address because they think the .io thing is a scam.<p>On the phone with people, when I end my address with &#x27;.io&#x27;, they assume I&#x27;m not finished talking, or they do a double-take and question it.<p>Has anyone else dealt with issues like this?
======
Sujan
Interesting problem.

No experience with it myself, but can totally understand people with less
knowledge being cautions and spectic.

